# Question about Weymans snuff jar



## hansmc (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi, I found this listing on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1870s-90s-Rare-Weyman-Bro-Copenhagen-Snuff-Tobacco-Glass-Jar-w-Label-Weymans-/291300597221?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d2de5de5#ht_217wt_1429I am interested in buying this as a gift for my dad. The problem is I know pretty much nothing about jars. I collect almost exclusively sodas. So my questions are: is this worth remotely what they are asking, are these rare, and has anyone else seen one with a label for sale. I looked online and could find almost nothing about the glass Weymans snuffs, lots about the crocks. I did see a picture of a trade card with this style jar and label on ebay.Any help would be appreciated.Thanks, Hans.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 25, 2014)

With the damage I think the price is high, even at the new starting bid.


----------

